
Show HN: Terminal: A Web App to Enhance Facebook Sharing in a Breeze - sillycube
http://come.totheterminal.com/
======
sillycube
Hi,

We noticed that many Shopify store owners were having problems in Facebook
share. To optimize how it looks when someone share your website, social meta
tags of the website are required to change. However it may be hard for non-
techie owners to change coding.

So we come up with a solution for all website owners. it can also be used by
other users who want to set a custom title, description or image for a web
page, not exclusive for Shopify.

Please feel free to leave your comments here. Just do NOT abuse the comment
area by spamming, phishing or posting inappropriate content.

Thanks for trying Terminal App!

Benny

